# STARTED TREATMENT



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

With prozac. Just 3 days after being on it I feel calmer and I can see it has good effect on my anxiety even though I expected hell. So it probably isnt placebo.

however, I feel kinda numb, careless. Im expecting a baby with my wife and for the first time I feel careless about it too. I even dont fear death as I usually do for the last couple of days. I fear this drug may induce suicidal thoughts to me.

Im not sure weather to continue or stop/switch.

I dont trust shrinks.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

Anywhoo, I just phoned the shrink and told him about it and he wants to put me on luvox now.

why why why why do I fear anti-depressants so much??????


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

First off, congrats on your wife's pregnancy!
Secondly, I feared going on antidepressants. I avoided them like the plague until I felt I had no other alternative.
I hope things work out. Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

i 2nd that, good luck m8


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I hated antidepressants, they took away the lows, but they also took away the highs as well, I just plateaued.

RE: Baby, congratulations Medo 

3098


----------

